# Sulcata — looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise



## ARwood (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello fellow tortoise lovers,

I’m looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. I live in Ventura, California (great weather all year round) and have an indoor and outdoor enclosure ready to go. I’d preferably like to adopt a young tortoise but can also house an adult. It’d be great to adopt from a local owner in Southern California. 

Send me a message if you have a tortoise in need of a good home.

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Drew
Did you try Craig list ?


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 31, 2019)

Have you tried your local Herpetogical society?


----------



## Lizastarr (Apr 14, 2019)

I jave a baby, can't take care of him. His name is NEO


----------



## OmarOlea (May 15, 2019)

Hello Arwood, I am currently selling 4 sulcatas. Three of them are about three of four months and the other one is about a year old.


----------



## OmarOlea (May 15, 2019)

I am located in Long Beach too, so we can meet up.


----------



## Metatron (May 26, 2019)

Hello, Drew. Happy Memorial Day. We have a yearling. FREE to a good home. Zero pyramiding. We took it from a bad, bad home last December when it still had yolk sack and was in a tank with a box turtle and dog food as a diet. Since then it has been bathed 2x a day, fed Mazuri and Romaine, and sleeps in an enclosed box with smaller humidity chamber. Anyhoo, I am a California boy, so if you are still interested, and you have a large yard, I imagine we can agree to agree.

Sincerely,
Adam


----------



## Jimverde5 (Jul 31, 2019)

ARwood said:


> Hello fellow tortoise lovers,
> 
> I’m looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. I live in Ventura, California (great weather all year round) and have an indoor and outdoor enclosure ready to go. I’d preferably like to adopt a young tortoise but can also house an adult. It’d be great to adopt from a local owner in Southern California.
> 
> ...


----------

